# Best grooming tip ever!



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

Someone suggested smearing peanut butter on a plate and letting puppies and young dogs lick the peanut butter off while being groomed. After getting chewed on AGAIN while attempting to brush Asher, I remembered that tip. 

I prepared the plate and had my 12 year old hold it. I was able to completely brush Asher out without getting nibbled or chewed on once. In fact, Asher's tail never stopped wagging (until I held onto it to brush it) and he seemed to not even notice me or what I was doing. Whoever suggested that, you are brilliant! Thank you. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## PattyMcN123! (Oct 15, 2017)

Another quick tip, In the bathtub, put peanut butter smear on wall of tub or shower and even the most uncooperative pup will be VERY cooperative! hehe


----------

